# What kind of Joint and How?



## Freemotion (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I'm trying to figure out what kind of joint this is?










Lap joint? Japanese joinery (is there a name for it?)

How would I go about making it?

Many, many thanks.

P.S. I've been googling for a while and just could not get the results, so I'm asking the pros here


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks like a 3 member half-lap joint. Found this on Bing, but it was also mentioned in another post here. 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/149674


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Simply just 3 birdsmouth cuts. Same cut in each piece.
Dado blade set at 30 degree angle should do it.

Depending on the size of your wood, 
you might have to make a couple of passes with the dado blade, adjusting the height for each pass.
The depth of the cut, and the distance from the edge, should be the same.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

What is that particular joint used for. I can't think of any use.
Jbays tip make sense to me.


----------



## Freemotion (Aug 15, 2018)

> Simply just 3 birdsmouth cuts. Same cut in each piece.
> Dado blade set at 30 degree angle should do it.
> 
> Depending on the size of your wood,
> ...


Hey that's awesome jbay! That's pretty much exactly it!

I was wondering if there was any bottom lap component, or if it would be possible, 
but your diagram reveals it all.

When you say dado blade at 30 degrees it made me understand that I could just 
run it through the table saw, instead of a band saw, thanks! 

Aj2-

Here is where I saw the joint:


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh I see a modern style coat rack. Very cleaver.

Now that's behind us let's start working on this one.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

http://lumberjocks.com/robscastle/blog/115586


----------



## Freemotion (Aug 15, 2018)

> http://lumberjocks.com/robscastle/blog/115586
> 
> - robscastle


Rob,

That's amazing, thank you. Definitely, gives me some great starting points!


----------



## Breeze73 (Jul 14, 2016)

While it looks pretty neat, I believe that is all it could be used for… looks. It's nothing more than end-grain glued to long grain, like a simple butt joint. It looks pretty weak and would likely fail fairly easily.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> While it looks pretty neat, I believe that is all it could be used for… looks. It s nothing more than end-grain glued to long grain, like a simple butt joint. It looks pretty weak and would likely fail fairly easily.
> 
> - Breeze73


Looks like a strength test for Matthias Wandel. A simple butt joint can be pretty strong depending on the direction the load comes from.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Here is a more complex way to make a similar joint with half laps that is probably stronger because it's not just endgrain glue joints. I think I've seen this used for stretchers on a 3 legged stool somewhere on LJ but cannot seem to find it now.

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/1129873


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I totally agree with jbay.


----------

